
Prep for Data Science Interviews - biasvariance
https://datascienceprep.com/
======
bayareanewgrad1
I know the guy who made the site - he said that there weren’t many prep
resources when he was doing interviews. Glad he made this to share with
everyone else!

------
perfectbracket
Woah was not aware this kind of stuff was out there

------
mjh5uf
Super useful resource for data science prep!

------
samuraijoe
Hey does this also include ML topics?

------
boostedlearning
Hey this looks sweet thanks!

